# Sierra Road to Welch Creek ride report



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok a little ride today with Mark59, SMW and Bustamove. The good news is this ride is has two of the toughest climbs in the bay area. 5600 feet in 45 miles I think.

The east bay hills are nice this time of year since there's none of that peninsula hills moisture. It's all in the open so we got a teensy weensy bit of that sun.

So Sierra road is the big hill from the Tour of CA. Average is 9%. Welch Creek is off Calaveras road and it is a brute. It makes Sierra look easy.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

On our whole ride today, we saw 6 cars and about 30 cyclists. That's a good ratio.

Welch Creek is a beautiful dead end street. It's freshly paved and it's got a canyon stream on both sides, it seems. Awesome! The ride back was filled with attacks from the peloton.

fc


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Thats a nice looking ride. I am going to map it out for some time in the near future when the inspiration hits.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*ride profile*

Below is the profile of today's ride for those who need more visualization assistance. Yes, Welch Creek Road is hella steep. We rode sections that pitched up at 20%. 

There is a beautiful house for sale at the top of the hill for those who like solitude and an incredible view of the Sunol Regional Wilderness area.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Welch Creek is an awesome climb. The scenery is fantastic and the climb is broken up so one can get a breather and/or get some momentum up some of the steeps.

Here's a grade profile:









fc


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

Welch is a great climb !!! 
I might even say the way my legs feel now that its a harder climb then Bohlman & Orbit or Hicks and Mt Umunhum too. Whats really nice about Welch is the new pavement its perfect for a fast down hill and if you not dying on the steep climb it is nice to raise your head and look around at the beautiful views. 
All i saw when i looked up was Francois fly by me and Bustamove's yellow jersey was in sight at times .
I knew there was something in those cookies that Francois was eating and I think Bustamove stole some from Francois . I think those cookies should be tested! 
Great Ride !!!!! Thanks for the invite!!!!


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

Mmmm, cookie :Yawn:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bustamove said:


> Mmmm, cookie :Yawn:


Yeah, I'll bring more cookies next time. Then we can tack on Quimby as the first hill.

fc


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*steep and steeper*



francois said:


> Yeah, I'll bring more cookies next time. Then we can tack on Quimby as the first hill.
> 
> fc


I'll need 6 cookies and 18 Sport Legs pills if you're going to add on Quimby. Ouch!


----------

